# Lakers-Hasser



## Florentaino

En esta frase, que quiere decir la palabra 'Hasser'? Gracias.

Lakers ist ein Traum, wenn man kein Lakers-Hasser


----------



## Dan2

Supongo que se trata de:

Lakers ist ein Traum, wenn man kein Lakers-Hasser *ist*.

"Hasser" = jemand, der hasst; alguien que odia.


----------



## Florentaino

Se podría traducir como 'enemigo', 'rival', 'contrincante', hablamos de un contexto relacionado con el mundo del deporte, ¿sería correcto?


----------



## Dan2

Para mí, sin más contexto, significa, "si tú no eres alguien que odia a los Lakers (de Los Angeles)".
Pero vamos a invitar otras opiniones.


----------



## filologo111

> "si tú no eres *alguien que odia* a los Lakers (de Los Angeles)"


La traducción de la palabra *Hasser* de Dan2 es correcta en el supuesto de que adivine el predicado de la frase subordinada correctamente. ¿Puedes escribir la frase completa?

Ahora la traducción sería
_Lakers [plural!] es [singular!] un sueño, si tú no [falta el predicado] alguien que odia a los Lakers._


----------



## Florentaino

Este sería el texto completo:

Über Lakers braucht man sich nicht zu unterhalten. Lakers ist ein Traum,  wenn man kein Lakers-Hasser ist. Dieser Verein ist der Maßstab


----------



## filologo111

Ah, vale. La frase alemana no es correcta. Se debería escribir:

Über die Lakers braucht man sich nicht zu unterhalten. Die Lakers sind ein Traum, wenn man kein Lakers-Hasser ist. Dieser Verein ist der Maßstab...

Pero la traducción de "Hasser" como "alguien que odia" queda correcta. "Hasser" es un sustantivo derivado del verbo "hassen", como p.e.
- schreiben > der Schreiber
- spielen > der Spieler
- sehen > der Seher
Pero ¡ojo!, no funciona con todos los verbos: lieben > der Liebhaber, putzen > der Putzmann / die Putzfrau...


----------



## Florentaino

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, sois muy amables.


----------

